# My fursona



## GrayWolf777 (Jun 16, 2011)

Name: Noble
Age: 13 
Sex: Male 
Species: Wolf / human 
Height: 6' 2'' 
Weight: 180 Lbs

Appearance:
- Gray fur
- Markings: Cream colored chest and front 
- Eye color: Ice blue 
- Other features: Small nick in right ear, scar on left eyebrow 

Behavior and Personality: Generally quiet, keeps to himself 

Skills: Plays electric guitar, some leadership qualities
Weaknesses: Fear of tight spaces

Likes: Reading, guns, diapers (using/wearing), Oriental food (except sushi), video games rock and heavy metal music

Dislikes: Sushi, fatty meat, country and classical music, choir class, grammar class 

History: Grew up in a good home, now working on getting pilot's licencse, employed at a gun shop 

Clothing/Personal Style: Wears hoodies mostly (in summer tee shirts and gym shorts) with cargo shorts (jeans in winter)
Picture: -

Goal: become a pilot 
Profession: cleans/repairs customers' guns, sometimes tests new arrivals at the backdoor shooting range

Personal quote: Do not go where the path may lead, instead go where there is no path and make a trail

Theme song: Dichotomy (by: Becoming the Archetype) 
Birthdate: November 28 
Star sign: - 

Favorite food: Fetuccini alfredo 
Favorite drink: Iced tea 
Favorite location: Mountains 
Favorite weather: Light rain with a thunderstorm 
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: Brussel sprouts 
Least liked drink: Root beer 
Least liked location: A hot classroom
Least liked weather: Hail


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmm... why does this sound so familiar?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Hmm... why does this sound so familiar?


 
It's not like we haven't seen the exact same descriptions 500 times....


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 16, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's not like we haven't seen the exact same descriptions 500 times....


 
In all honesty, I bursted out laughing when I read this.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2011)

Sollux said:


> In all honesty, I bursted out laughing when I read this.


 
I couldn't keep a straight face at the ice blue eyes.

_What's colder than cold?!_


----------



## GrayWolf777 (Jun 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's not like we haven't seen the exact same descriptions 500 times....



sheesh, just trying to get my fursona out there...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 22, 2011)

How did he get the scar? He did grow up in a good home and is a quiet to-himself wolf.
What this needs to stand out is more flesh in the description, because right now it's just the bones. If you have a peek at other peoples descriptions they have written whole PARAGRAPHS for each section (Valdin's comes to mind)

How's it working with the picture?


----------



## Jesie (Jun 22, 2011)

You know for a 13 year old he's awful fucking tall.

Also:

HIS NAME IS NOBLE AND HE'S A WOLF. I GET IT. AS DO ALL THE MILLIONS OF OTHER PEOPLE WHO HAVE DONE THE SAME THING.

You do realize that wolves in themselves are not very noble animals? They are cut-throat and down right assholes when it comes to being leader of the pack. They will happily banish and possibly kill the lower wolves in the pack for a shot at the top.



Does that seem very noble to you?


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Skift said:


> It's not like we haven't seen the exact same descriptions 500 times....


 
#501. Seems a bit vanilla a fursona.
Needs some uniqueness.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 24, 2011)

I think he left because you guys were so NICE to him. *rolls eyes*
Or he doesn't get the whole mean = nice thing that goes on here.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 24, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I think he left because you guys were so NICE to him. *rolls eyes*
> Or he doesn't get the whole mean = nice thing that goes on here.


 We get it
You're mad at us for being us
Okay
STOP POSTING ABOUT IT


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 24, 2011)

Every second newfag is wolf. people should be more creative nowadays


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Every second newfag is wolf. people should be more creative nowadays


 
Says yet another fox.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 25, 2011)

hey look i brought back my foxsona just so i can laugh in yo faces


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 25, 2011)

pffffttt I have a pilots license IRL. 
(no joke)  P.S starfox is Poop



eversleep said:


> I think he left because you guys were so NICE to him. *rolls eyes*
> Or he doesn't get the whole mean = nice thing that goes on here.


 Then you must be the FAF king....


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 25, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Every second newfag is wolf. people should be more creative nowadays


 
I've only seen six other cyborgs on FA, including myself.

;F;


----------



## Sar (Jun 25, 2011)

There is a distinct Part Based on Noble Six from Halo: Reach. But the fursona is fairly decent.

Also to help you, your star sign is 
*Sagittarius!*


----------

